# How’s my routine?



## Keelejk (Sep 19, 2019)

So I have 3 separate days: 

shoulders, triceps, biceps
chest and back
legs
My sets for each are 3x12 with 30 second breaks (I’m mostly working out to keep a good lean look)

i start each set set with a weight I can hardly do 12 reps with. Depending on how easy it was i’ll Start the next set with the same weight or drop 5lbs. If I can’t finish the next set then I drop 5lbs and finish the set with an extra rep at the end if I can. Sometimes I have to drop 3-4 times just to finish all 3 sets. The short break between drops is roughly 10 seconds as I grab the next dumbbell or switch plates. 

I change my sets every 4-6 months to 3x8 or 4x4 depending on my current goal. Right now i’m cutting so I’m sticking to 3x12. 

Is the the way I do my sets a problem though? I mean I see great improvements with it, I look great and i’m Well proportioned but I want to make sure i’m Not cheating myself from more gains. Any tips or advice?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Whatever is working, keep doing it until you stop seeing results.  For me, I’d do that 3days on, 1 day off, 3days on.  6 training days a week.
Everyone has their own way and they all work until they don’t.   Consistency is the key! Diet, sleep, train.

Max


----------



## Keelejk (Sep 19, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> Whatever is working, keep doing it until you stop seeing results.  For me, I’d do that 3days on, 1 day off, 3days on.  6 training days a week.
> Everyone has their own way and they all work until they don’t.   Consistency is the key! Diet, sleep, train.
> 
> Max



Thats mostly why I keep doing it, I keep seeing results. Getting my diet on point has taking a long time but I’ve finally got that down for my cutting cycle. I train 6-7 days a week, only taking a rest day when I have duty where I have to be on the ship for 36hours. Being active duty makes training and dieting a bit hard


----------



## Keelejk (Sep 19, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> Whatever is working, keep doing it until you stop seeing results.  For me, I’d do that 3days on, 1 day off, 3days on.  6 training days a week.
> Everyone has their own way and they all work until they don’t.   Consistency is the key! Diet, sleep, train.
> 
> Max



Thats mostly why I keep doing it, I keep seeing results. Getting my diet on point has taking a long time but I’ve finally got that down for my cutting cycle. I train 6-7 days a week, only taking a rest day when I have duty where I have to be on the ship for 36hours. Being active duty makes training and dieting a bit hard


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Keelejk said:


> Thats mostly why I keep doing it, I keep seeing results. Getting my diet on point has taking a long time but I’ve finally got that down for my cutting cycle. I train 6-7 days a week, only taking a rest day when I have duty where I have to be on the ship for 36hours. Being active duty makes training and dieting a bit hard



Keep up doing the good work and I appreciate your service!

Max


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2019)

Put legs in between them an day 4 should be a layoff. It will help your recovery.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2019)

snake said:


> Put legs in between them an day 4 should be a layoff. It will help your recovery.



THIS>>>

Keep doing whats producing gains, when that stops, change it up for new ways to break down the muscle.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 25, 2019)

If it works it works


----------



## Baldeagle99 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey Snake, What would you suggest for a 3-4 day program for Body Recomp?


----------

